# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ديكور فلل ديكور فنادق ديكور شركات

## رانيا رجب

ديكور جميل وغاية في الروعة ديكور منازل ديكور فلل ديكور فنادق ديكور شركات ديكور لاي شي سيكون جميل 

تابعو الصور

----------


## حنـــــان

حلوة قوي قوي الأفكار اللي هنا
شكرا يا رانيا
وأهلا وسهلا بكي معانا في المنتدى  :f:

----------


## رانيا رجب

> حلوة قوي قوي الأفكار اللي هنا
> شكرا يا رانيا
> وأهلا وسهلا بكي معانا في المنتدى


نورتى موضوعى المتواضع


بطلتك الحلوة مشكورة حبيبتى

----------


## زوزو عادل



----------


## رانيا رجب

> 


مشكورة اختى على مرورك

----------


## ديدي

أفكار جميلة اوى يارانيا
وحدات الاضاءة حلوة جدااا
تسلم ايدك

----------


## رانيا رجب

> أفكار جميلة اوى يارانيا
> وحدات الاضاءة حلوة جدااا
> تسلم ايدك


تسلمى حبيبتى على مرورك الغالى

----------


## نــوران

مشكورة اختي العزيزة

رانيا رجب

تسلم الايادي على موضوعِك المتميز و تواصلِك العطر

و الف شكر على حسن اختيارِك و تقديمِك المتميز

يعطيكِ الف عافية

دمتِ بألف خير

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

تسلمي يارانيا على تزويدنا بهذا الموضوع الجميل

ولا أخفيك أني من عشاق الديكورات الجميله والرومنسيه

تحياتي

----------


## modern home

مطلوب عمال لدي شركه modern home وهي شركه ديكورات وتصميمات 
نريد عمال في كل شئ وهذا عملنا تصميمات - تشطيبات داخلية و خارجية - جميغ اعمال الديكور احدث الديكورات و التصميمات للقصور و الفيلات والمصانع والمحلات ارقى التشطيبات والديكورات للشقق و الفيلات و العمارات تحت اشراف مجموعة من المهندسين و المشرفين لتحويل موقعك الى لوحة فنية رائعة و نسعى لتوفير الوقت و الجهد نحن شركة من الشركات التى تهدف الى تحديث التراث و تجسيد الجمال فى فن الديكور و العمارة و التشطيبات اعمال الشركة  يتم عمل التصميمات و الديكورات اللازمة التى تسير اعجاب العميل قبل التنفيذ تحت اشراف نخبة من مهندسين و مشرفين الديكور و تتعهد الشركة بكافة اعمال (الكهرباء - السباكة - المحارة – الجبس - الدهانات - السيراميك - الاسقف المعلقة –الفيوتك_ الرخام - النجارة _ جبس امبورد _الطوب الزجاجي والحراري بانواعه وجميع الوانه _ستائر بكل اشكالها وانواعها ومنها ستائر راس البامبو رول معدني  زيبرا  خشب معدني  لاسيه رول مشجر  كرانيش  _ورق حائط _جميع انواع  التشطيبات _باركيه بكل  انواعه والوانه _مريات _صيانه شهريه وثانويه _تركيب وصيانه اسانسير وتكيف
نريد عمال في كل هذا ومن له الخبره نرجو الاتصال علي هذه الارقام
01207619726         01115108452

----------


## ابو زوبة

فعلا افكار جميلة 
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل

----------

